# Weber vs. Brinkman



## cleglue

I have a Brinkman smoker that I converted to gas a few years ago.  I haven't really used it much.  I'm wanted to go back to charcoal so I've been looking at purchasing a Smokey Mountain Cooker Smoker.  I have only seen the Weber smoker online.  The Weber looks like it is made much better than the Brinkman.  Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Yes, the Weber bullet is far superior.  Hard to find in stores, but Amazon
has free shipping.


----------



## Guest

WEBER

'Nuf said!


----------



## Bruce B

DITTO


----------



## Greg Rempe

Copy on the ditto...really there is no comparison! How many brinkmans' do you see at comps?  You do, however, see a lot of teams using the WSM     :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Weber


----------



## Finney

cleglue said:
			
		

> I have a Brinkman smoker that I converted to gas a few years ago.  I haven't really used it much.  I'm wanted to go back to charcoal so I've been looking at purchasing a Smokey Mountain Cooker Smoker.  I have only seen the Weber smoker online.  The Weber looks like it is made much better than the Brinkman.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


Not to sound like a BBQ snob or anything... but there is no comparison between the two.  Buy the Weber. :!:


----------



## Guest

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> ... Set your Guru, fill the water pan, ...



NO.. NO.. NOOOO!!! *Get it right!* You put *FOIL* in the pan!     

 :!: :!:  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Well I don't know about you guys, but I'd get the Weber!


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well I don't know about you guys, but I'd get the Weber!


I think you're on to something there Nick. :!:


----------



## cleglue

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the input.  It looked like the Weber was built much better.  I have 2 weber grills but no Weber smoker.  Thanks again.


----------

